# upgraded Logan 1955



## FeOxide (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been lurking for a long time reading and trying to learn what I can from everyone.  I want to thank everyone for the great information you all bring to this site. 
I finally took the jump and bought a lathe.  I got to check it out under power and watch some practice cuts and decided to bite the bullet go for it.  I won't say I got one of the best deals around, but as far as I can tell I got a good lathe with lots of tooling for a fair price.  I saw the lathe on the Chicago Craigslist decided to take a chance and drive out from Wyoming to check it out.  The headstock is a 1955-TH from 1966 but the bed and tail-stock are early to mid 70s Serial number 87449.  The bed is in great shape and head and tail-stock are in line so it doesn't bother me.  I also found a 1.5hp motor instead of the .75hp I was expecting which I also see as an upgrade, but cost me a bit more for a VFD. (AC Tech SMVector 1.5 HP (1.1 kW), 120/240V 1Ø input NEMA 1 (IP31)).  Now I have to get my garage cleaned up and reorganized so I can get it leveled and under power.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you got a keeper there. What plans do you have for it (projects, resto, upgrades)?


----------



## FeOxide (Mar 21, 2014)

I plan on using it mostly for hobby work, a lot of facing and knurling, It is a much needed compliment to my Taig Mill.  Then I may strip it down and throw some new paint on it.  I want to get a good feel for it first though.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 21, 2014)

That IS a nice looking lathe.  Congratulations! :thumbsup:  

I didn't know Logan made a "square" type tailstock.  Maybe it's not a Logan, but if it works, it's all good!

When you started talking about the price in your post, I looked to see where you're located and thought - yeah, lathes are probably pretty scarce in Wyoming and I bet the prices reflect it.  Then I saw you drove all the way to Chicago......just to check it out!  Good for you, most folks won't drive that far.  It looks like you did get some nice tooling with the lathe too.

I didn't recognize the piece of flat bar that is bolted on top of the left hand side of the saddle.  At first I thought maybe that model had the carriage lock on the left side.  Then I saw a carriage stop next to the head - I assume that stop contacts the bar?  Just curious.

Welcome to the forum!

Steve


----------



## hvontres (Mar 21, 2014)

FeOxide said:


> I plan on using it mostly for hobby work, a lot of facing and knurling, It is a much needed compliment to my Taig Mill.  Then I may strip it down and throw some new paint on it.  I want to get a good feel for it first though.



Honestly, unless you REALLY hate the current color, I would probably just start using it as is. i just painted mine, but that was mostly due to two facts:

1) My base really needed new paint


2) The color that emerged from under the layers of grime was just too ugly to leave 





If you do decide to re-paint, I would recommend something the color of a greasy finger-print. Clearly, I didn't follow that advice myself 

Congratulations on a brand new toy, errrrr I mean Tool.

Did you already need to go out to Chicago or was this trip just for the lathe ?


----------



## FeOxide (Mar 21, 2014)

stevecmo - The tailstock is a Logan its just a Later model you see them on the later model powermatics.  Im pretty sure it was the tailstock that came on the newer bed.  The flat bar is the contact point for the carriage stop.

hvontres - I have a lot of samples of the "greasy finger-print" to choose from as well.  It looks like you have a nice project on your hands there.  I will probably hold of on paint for a long while because it would drive me nuts to put that much work into and then scratch it up with use.  The Chicago trip was exclusively for the lathe we left at 9:00 am on Friday and got home 11:59pm on Sat. (it was probably closer to 12:30am but 2 days sounds more impressive than 3).  917 miles each way. And the wind kicked up When we crossed over from Iowa into Nebraska so I drove most of the way back with a 5 degree slant on the steering wheel dodging semi trailers.  I was very happy for the extra 900 lbs.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 21, 2014)

FeOxide said:


> I plan on using it mostly for hobby work, a lot of facing and knurling, It is a much needed compliment to my Taig Mill.  Then I may strip it down and throw some new paint on it.  I want to get a good feel for it first though.



Thank you, Rusty.  :rofl:


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 23, 2014)

That should be a good solid machine that will last a lifetime.  Mine is a 1945 model, and more ugly, but I really enjoy working with it.  If I live long enough, someday I may learn to use it to its full potential!

GG


----------



## mjhenks (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice looking.

Congrats.


----------

